# geometry



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, the geometry between caad 9 and super six 2010 is not exactly the same, I think there are 2 or 3 differences but according to you it'S not a big deal for the fitting??


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

They have exactly the same geo. Check for yourself:

http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaen...uperSix/Details/1238-0RSS3D_0RSS3C-SuperSix-3

and

http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaen...Road/CAAD9/Details/1242-0RA91D_0RA91C-CAAD9-1


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> hi, the geometry between caad 9 and super six 2010 is not exactly the same, I think there are 2 or 3 differences...


Where did you get that info?


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

LeDomestique said:


> They have exactly the same geo. Check for yourself:
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaen...uperSix/Details/1238-0RSS3D_0RSS3C-SuperSix-3
> 
> ...



the no HM is the same than caad9, not the HM version.. Bottom Bracket Drop: Bottom Bracket Height are differeent


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> the no HM is the same than caad9, not the HM version.. Bottom Bracket Drop: Bottom Bracket Height are differeent


54cm is the only size showing a difference so it must be an error on the HM spec. Cannondale has a reputation for website errors.


----------

